# Executive Retention - New Fourth Book in the series!



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

See the last post of this thread--there's now a fourth book in the series out today: Executive Dirt!

WOOT!

Here's the blurb for Executive Retention:



> After solving one case of corporate crime, Sedona expected to get her peaceful life back. Problem: She is still a manager at Strandfrost, and there is still rampant jealousy over her promotion. Is the danger of being railroaded by her not-so-illustrious colleagues worse than taking a new undercover job from Steve Huntington?
> 
> Crooks are coming out of the woodwork and family troubles are stewing. Sedona needs to keep her sanity intact, piece together mismatched clues and dodge more than one stray bullet. If she can manage all of that, maybe she'll have time to figure out whether her love life stands a chance.






















Let the reading begin!

Maria


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Maria

I like cover B, but C is also very good. It might show up better as a Kindle book, because of the yellow.

But I really like B. Love the money in the wine glass!

Nancy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new book Maria. . . .when it's out for Amazon let us know. . .remember you can use 'modify' on the original post to change the thread title.

Quick reminder of our other 'rules: we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Hands down, cover B. Easily. No question. Poll over.

David Dalglish


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ha!
I voted (cover B for me too) AND picked up my copy at Smashwords - thanks for having it out there already.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I also chose cover B.  As Ann said, let us know when it is available for Kindle from Amazon.  I look forward to following the continued adventures of Sedona.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Hands down, cover B. Easily. No question. Poll over.
> 
> David Dalglish


Gosh, David...maybe we should give it just a *tiny* bit more time...

Andra-- YOU ROCK!!!!!!! Thank you so much!

Thank you everyone for voting. I really appreciate your support!

Keep'm coming!!!

Maria


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I just picked up _Executive Lunch_ the other day; it is patiently waiting in my TBR list.

I'm in the minority here, but I like Cover C. It's bright and looks more in line with the cover of the first book.

Best of luck with your new book!

N


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you very much NeeKeeBee!  I do hope you enjoy it.

I'm either getting better at covers or worse...all three are garnering decent votes this time!!!



Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats, Maria!

I agree with Neekeebee and also voted for cover C. I think it's brighter, cleaner, more current-looking, and therefore more in line with Sedona, and first book's cover. Also, I like how your name and the sub-title show up better.

I am going to wait until your book is in the Kindle store - around the 23rd, you say?
I see you have included more about Sedona's family - that should be a hoot!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

B.

B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B B.

B!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Maria, I stayed up last night to finish Executive Retention.  I think I liked it better than the first one.
But I got it from Smashwords and the metadata is wonky.  The title is your name and the author's name is MSchneider.
The one for Tracking Magic is worse - the title is just a string of characters.
You might want to check into that.
I found one thing that really jarred me out of the story - I'll send a pm when I get up to the office instead of posting it out here - don't want to give anything away.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Andra,

Thanks for writing!  I'm all over that metadata...looking forward to the PM!!!

Thanks everyone for the cover votes!  It's split 50/50.  Half like the orange background and half like the cover with the dark background...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I prefer cover A.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer (and voted for) B.  I would like either a bit more space between the title (see cover C) and money in the wine glass, or for the title to actually overlap the top part of the image slightly.  The placement now looks crowded and a bit timid (speaking as a quilt designer).  Other than that small nit, take it for what it's worth, I really like the image.  As a reader, it intrigues me.

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Betsy.  I moved it slightly for the runoff and may move/edit it some more for final copy.

Which brings me to the announcement...

I've picked the two top covers and moved them into a runoff--but let's face it.  Cover B had 50 percent of the votes.  BUT...with only two covers to pick from...what will happen  The other 50 percent of votes were split between the orange covers!!!!

If you have time, stop by--reassert your opinion!  Change your opinion!  Keep in the same...bring cake!!!

www.BearMountainBooks.com

Thank you to everyone for the suggestions--and the enthusiasm!

Maria


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If I shout B loud enough, will it win?

David Dalglish


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

OK, I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I am the one who voted "C or bust."    I just couldn't decide between the other two.  I like the orange cover, but don't get the pen.  Maybe if I already read Book 1, it would be more obvious?

N


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've read both of them and I'm not getting the pen either...


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I love B


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> OK, I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I am the one who voted "C or bust."  I just couldn't decide between the other two. I like the orange cover, but don't get the pen. Maybe if I already read Book 1, it would be more obvious?
> 
> N


Shoot, no need to be embarrassed. I asked for an opinion and all is fair in love, war and opinions!!!

Okay so the pen is a little artistic and subtle. It's a play on the work environment of management holding a gun to worker's heads. But managers don't hold a literal gun to people's heads--they sign the paycheck...(I'm not sure people can tell that the pen has a rifle and is made from an actual bullet).

BUT the important thing is that y'all are telling me the imagery doesn't work. That is golden info.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I assumed the pen had to do with executives signing things, contracts, etc....  One of the things I didn't like about the orange cover was the split title.  I tended to just read it as "Exeutive" even knowing the title.

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I assumed the pen had to do with executives signing things, contracts, etc.... One of the things I didn't like about the orange cover was the split title. I tended to just read it as "Exeutive" even knowing the title.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, that pretty much coves the intent of the pen--signing off on things. The gun/bullet casing is the artistic part!

But...if the title were together...would that change your mind? Probably not. Votes still coming in. B still going strong.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, I like both covers. They're both well done. I like A for the "signing off" significance. B is also very good with its "Show me the money" symbolism.

If I have to choose one, I'm slightly leaning toward A, maybe 60/40 in favor of it.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim!

I have some "sample" covers up under the voting -- taking into account things that people have suggested.  (There's no new voting buttons).  I'm still working on a couple of things.  I am also getting quite a few private emails begging that Cover C be brought back alive...well at least the voters are passionate!!1



Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

First off, let me say all the covers are great and show off your creativity. I just checked out the new modified sample covers and I think both are improvements! Cover B looks cleaner/more-polished with the font color change and it's much easier to read all the text. In Cover A, I think the details of the pen are way more pronounced. I still think the brighter covers "pop" more than the darker one, and therefore more likely to grab a viewer's attention; especially with all the various computer screens variances. Also, since your books are "cozy" mysteries and contain humor, I think the brighter covers are more suitable and in line with your earlier books/themes, including the first Sedona book. Furthermore, FWIW, I do think you should put back Cover C. Frankly, I was surprised you pulled it so soon; it was just 24 hours and I thought the voting was going to go for about 2 weeks. 24 hours is not a lot of time for all the KB members and your blog readers to have seen the vote....some people "check-in" every couple of days, not daily. The votes could have fluctuated and changed quite a bit over a few days (and longer) in comparison with what the polls were showing in only a 24-hour period. Just my opinion......

Looking forward to the next decision in the twilight zone of your mind......lol


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Luv, what a nice post--thank you!  

There is a way to vote for "C" -- just select the "C or bust!"  Actually, you're not the only person who feels that way.  I think I'm up to four emails today...on the topic of "C."  Of course B is still in the lead!

I was hoping that by pulling "C" the votes from C would merge with either B or A and give a clearer picture of the attractions.  I think I guessed wrong--it was the money all along!!!

But again, feel free to vote for C.  If you voted already, I can change your vote--I'm flexible that way.  I know that David has waffled quite a bit on his vote; I'm expecting him to write any moment and ask to have his voted changed to "A."  

Great comments.  I appreciate all the feedback -- Thank you!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

After looking at C, I think I prefer B over C, but I can't really articulate why. B just seems to grab my eye and hold it longer than C.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Which David's waffling? Surely not me. I tried to shut the vote down and declare a winner after just two posts  

David Dalglish


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Which David's waffling? Surely not me. I tried to shut the vote down and declare a winner after just two posts
> 
> David Dalglish


Why yes, David, I did mean you. For that matter the other David too. You were both so wishy-washy. I could tell you were seriously considering changing your vote.

Just let me know...


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

In the run-off vote, I did vote for Cover A, but if your offer still stands, you may change my vote to "C or Bust." Again, I think all the covers are very good; the revised cover A where the pen is turned and the two word title is not split is really very interesting and has a lot of symbolism......yet, having read your books, I still think Cover C is a really good representation and has a bit more "pop." In the end, I just want to read the book. Still aiming for June 23, right?

I got the same feeling as you did about the two Davids. Come on, Davids - hurry up and post soon to change your votes....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Yes, that pretty much coves the intent of the pen--signing off on things. The gun/bullet casing is the artistic part!
> 
> But...if the title were together...would that change your mind? Probably not. Votes still coming in. B still going strong.


The title together does make me like it better...I'm thinking... Also, I don't recall if you said what the cover of the first in the series looked like...

The orange is more readable as a thumbnail, too. (The process is very interesting to me. One of the things I do with quilts is look at them in a viewfinder or through reversed binoculars, to see how the design and colors work. Thumbnails do the same thing.)

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Luv and Betsy--Yes, Luv, happy to change your vote.  Will head over there and do that now and will also put you down for second place is cover A. 

Betsy--that's really interesting about the binocs. I'd have never thought of that. But then I only did two quilts using the small pieces. I'm embarrassed to admit that one of those shortcuts I take is to buy a fabulous wildlife "scene" and quilt it. (Here's a picture of one: http://www.bearmountainbooks.com/category/hobbies/quilting/).

I'm learning quite a bit on the "cover" process. These covers were created BEFORE my last cover went out for "Tracking Magic" -- it was during that process and shortly after that I began discovering "thumbnail" issues and clarity issues and the like. That taught me a lot. So when it came time to display these, I went ahead and put up the three I had already created. They were untested in the thumbnail stage other than a few tests using my own JPG compression, which turns out is much better than the compression used by Smash or Amazon. Again, learning as I go.

Cover for Executive Lunch is in my signature line--the purple one. It's also on the left hand bar of my blog if you scroll down, but here...oh, please work linkmaker, is a copy...sorry linkmaker failed again. I'll try to correct it.











And this is where the truth comes out. Covers A and C are closer matches to the first book in the series. I had NO idea B would prove so popular. I thought readers/voters would be pulled toward a similar cover in look and feel to one they had already chosen!!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just chiming in again for Cover C.  Earlier, I wasn't sure that the book was a cozy, but if it is, C seems to better advertise that.  Also, it seems more in keeping with the cover for the first book.

As you can tell, like David, I'm starting to waffle a bit.  

N


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

But I'm not...!!!

Grrrrr...


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Aw...come on, Half-Orc David....you know you want to...........ha ha ha


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Luv!  I received an anonymous email this morning asking for a vote change.  I'm guessing it was David.  

The votes are still coming in and another blog has picked up the announcement so the voting will continue for at least three more days.  I put a great? silly? cover in the comments trail with a skull embedded...someone has now suggested that cover A needs a skull in the pool of blood...bloodthirsty lot!!!

Thanks everyone.  This has been great!

Maria


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks Luv! I received an anonymous email this morning asking for a vote change. I'm guessing it was David.


I hate you all.

David Dalglish


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Cover B. The wine glass and bills says it all.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Hi Maria! Your cover polls are fun to watch.  I think the changes you've made to the runoff covers have improved both of them - they look great. (And no matter which cover it ends up with, I will definitely be buying your book!)
> 
> The orange covers had my vote from the beginning. They seemed to fit better with your others and also worked well at the smaller sig line size. Cover B is starting to grow on me though - the changes to the text really made a difference. I'm keeping my vote for orange, but it's a little closer to a tie for me than it used to be.


Thanks Kinbr! I really appreciate the support. Everyone has been very helpful, even David--  We KNOW he loves us. And orange just so happens to be his favorite color!!!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> "I received an anonymous email this morning asking for a vote change. I'm guessing it was David."
> 
> I hate you all.
> 
> David Dalglish


Maria, that was so funny; had me cracking up 

@ David: Hate is such a strong, hateful word. And I do believe thou prostests too much.....


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey All,

Just went to Maria's blog (bearmountainbooks . com) to see how the voting is going and it looks like there is a new Re-Vote -- Cover C is back by popular demand!!!

And it's a slightly different Cover C - you've just got to see it!  

Go check it out and vote again!

Maria, where are you?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm around, growing like your favorite fungus...

I did bring back Cover C for the final tallies--each of the covers do have their fans...

I'll run the poll through this weekend.  But let's be honest here.  No matter the various guises, so far Cover B has managed to walk away with the crown!!

Thanks everyone!

Maria


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

All great covers. But I'll have to go with 'B.'


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

You gotta love the hardwood in B.

...

No bad pun intended.

David Dalglish


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Vyrl said:


> All great covers. But I'll have to go with 'B.'


And you have great covers...so perhaps you know what you're talking about!!! Thanks for voting!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, Kinbr--great idea!

When you put it like that, (and I did some more playing) I'd say the original C is the best.  And...B close behind!!!  The less cluttered the better...

Thank you -- I like the input!!!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello Maria,

Just popping in to say "Hi." I see, from a quick visit to your blog, that Cover B is still winning with over 50% of the vote (David must be doing the happy chicken dance), and that the book may be up and ready before the 23rd....yay! You must be very busy about now but I hope you find some time to relax and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> ... the book may be up and ready before the 23rd....yay!


That's good news!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Luv and Jim.  

David probably liked B so much he went to the library and logged on each machine so he could cast one vote from each machine...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, but I kept changing my mind, so I voted for A on half the covers and B on the other half.

David Dalglish


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Yes, but I kept changing my mind, so I voted for A on half the covers and B on the other half.


David, is your glass of [_fill in the blank_] half full or half empty?


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

A few minutes ago I was on the Amazon site to check my gift card balance and then went to the main Kindle Books page and, Maria, your *Sage book is featured in the box * just above the listings for Paid Bestsellers and Free Bestsellers! Congrats! I hopes this garners a bunch of new sales for you today. 

Now, I am off to buy (thru the KB link to Amazon of course, so KB gets some credit) most of the books I sampled today (most from indie authors who post here in the Book Bazaar).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> David, is your glass of [_fill in the blank_] half full or half empty?


I keep checking, but the dang bottle shakes because I'm touching the table, so I'm never quite sure if its half full or half empty!!! 

David Dalglish


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Yes, but I kept changing my mind, so I voted for A on half the covers and B on the other half.
> 
> David Dalglish


See! I *knew* you were waffling!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> A few minutes ago I was on the Amazon site to check my gift card balance and then went to the main Kindle Books page and, Maria, your *Sage book is featured in the box * just above the listings for Paid Bestsellers and Free Bestsellers! Congrats! I hopes this garners a bunch of new sales for you today.
> 
> Now, I am off to buy (thru the KB link to Amazon of course, so KB gets some credit) most of the books I sampled today (most from indie authors who post here in the Book Bazaar).


Ooooh, that is very good news indeed! I hope it means lots of sales!!! 

Excellent!!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

For reasons unknown (even to myself) I've decided to redo the cover for Executive Retention.  Okay, part of the reason may be because I think it needs a "cozier" feel--and a few more standards of the genre.  

I've already seen the mockups...I love them all.  It's going to be a hard choice, but don't worry.  A tweak here a tweak there...coming soon!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> A tweak here a tweak there...coming soon!!!


Looking forward to the new cover!

JimC


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim!

The new cover is ready. Soon it will be in my sig line (as soon as I can remember how to put it there!)

Here it is:










Link to Amazon

Link to Amazon UK

Link to smashwords


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love it, Maria. The colors really pop.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice! That works for me.

Jim


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the new cover, Maria. I liked the old cover, too, but this one does have a "lighter" or "cozier" feel to it just like your cozy, humorous mysteries. The colors are great, too! 

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo, how long do we have to wait for the "Executive Sick Days" cover vote?  
....just wondering..........

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> I like the new cover, Maria. I liked the old cover, too, but this one does have a "lighter" or "cozier" feel to it just like your cozy, humorous mysteries. The colors are great, too!
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooooooo, how long do we have to wait for the "Executive Sick Days" cover vote?
> ....just wondering..........
> ...


Slave driver!!!  The cover poll will probably happen late Feb or early March. The release is currently targeted for March-ish. I tend to be unable to make as much progress as I'd like with the holidays around. Things come up...people stop by...good times...

It's also some of the nicer weather in Texas so there are rather a lot of chores to tend to. There will be gardening (dirt has to be prepped for the garden) and we lost four trees this past year (someone is going to have to cut those down and then cut them up for hauling away) and so on. We can't do any of that when it is 110 so we generally opt to do it when it's 60 or 70 out.

I hope you had a great Thanksgiving too! I just had leftover pumpkin pie for breakfast!!!

Maria


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Maria - I change my mind that I think the top and bottom should be a different cover.  Now that I see it next to Executive Lunch, I think you made EXACTLY the right choice.  It looks FANTASTIC!  Same with the font.  Very cool.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, I'm in agreement with the majority - cover B.

Good luck.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> The new cover is ready. Soon it will be in my sig line (as soon as I can remember how to put it there!)


So, so, so amazing - love it!

Jenna


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've kind of lost track of the Executive Lunch thread, but this one is just as well for those of you along for the ride...notice in my signature line that the cover for Executive Lunch has been remodeled to the look and feel of Retention!  Now when it comes time to vote for cover 3...I guess you can get a little bit of idea what it's going to look like.

Book three is titled:  Executive Sick Days.  Coming in 2011.  Get Ready, Get Set...


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy New Year, Maria! Wishing you much happiness, sunshine, and laughter in the new year.

Now that it's 2011, I was just wondering - when can we expect the cover vote for Executive Sick Days? 
(Hee hee hee   )


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Luv,

Sorry it took me so long to reply.  Hanging storm windows and other house repairs has taken over my life...

Executive Sick Days, you ask?

Well...it's coming right along.    Right now I'm targeting a release date of March 1.  That means the cover poll would be about Feb 17 or so.  But that's planting season, you know...



Hoping to keep things right on target!!!!!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I have the mockups for the cover for Executive Sick Days...voting should be sometime between Feb 15 and Feb 30...oh wait...well, yeah, toward the end of Feb...


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

The new cover says to me fun, fast-paced murder mystery in a greedy corporate setting. Is that what you are going for?  The colors do pop!

Dana


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Just shows how important getting the right cover art is!

Good luck with everything


Seb


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> The new cover says to me fun, fast-paced murder mystery in a greedy corporate setting. Is that what you are going for? The colors do pop!
> 
> Dana


Oh good. I'm glad to hear the cover speaks to anyone--and yes, that's pretty much what I was going for!

Thanks Dana and Seb!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Goodie! Looking foward to the cover vote for Executive Sick Days!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> Goodie! Looking foward to the cover vote for Executive Sick Days!


Thanks Luv!

I just noticed your avatar changing with all the cats and the chihuahua! Are those all yours

Junior the cat says hi to the kitties (and runs from the doggie!)


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, Maria, all the fur-babies are mine. Three cats and one little chi. The kitties look bigger and weigh more now; most of those photos are from almost a year ago; they don't seem to stop growing....   
*Meows and a friendly woof to Junior*


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Be looking for a "Cover Poll--Executive Sick Days" topic to appear in the Bazaar...on Tuesday!!!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hooray!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I started a thread for Executive Sick Days, but I know a lot of readers are following this thread--so here's the announcement! Executive Sick Days is now live:

Amazon
B&N
smashwords

Thanks to everyone for helping select the cover!

I'm working on ye old signature and putting up a picture of the new cover...

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

In case anyone is still watching this thread-- Executive Dirt, the fourth in the Sedona O'Hala series released today!  It's on all venues except B&N where it is lagging.  I'm working on it!  

If you haven't read the free short stories for the series, those are posted at the blog.  They fit between book 3 (Executive Sick days) and book 4 (Executive Dirt).

Enjoy!!!


----------

